# aktuelle Sportex Ruten



## carp82 (22. Juni 2005)

Bei den Sportex Ruten kennt sich ja nun wirklich keiner mehr aus, die HP ist veraltet, stand Saison 2004. Ich sehe in Onlineshops immer zwei verschiedene Carat Serien, einmal in hellem patinagrün mit Kreuzwicklung(wie auch auf der Sportex HP), und einmal in dunklem grün mit Spiralwicklung. Denke mal das zweite sind die neueren Modelle.
Sind die Kevlar Ruten alles Auslaufmodelle, oder werden sie noch produziert.
Kennt wer die Sportex Carboflex Ruten ( neu für 2005 , gibts in ebay ).
Wo sind die preislich einzuordnen ? Ne Nummer unter den Carat Ruten ?

MfG carp82


----------



## Hardi (22. Juni 2005)

Hi carp82,
Ich kann Dir mit den Aatuellen Modellreihen nicht weiter helfen, sonern Dich nur auf die Internetseite von Sportex verweisen. www.sportex.de Ob diese mit der Modelpflege auf dem neusten Stand ist, ich hoffe es#c .
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Ob diese mit der Modelpflege auf dem neusten Stand ist, ich hoffe es#c .
> Gruss Thomas




Ich glaub die haben gerade andere Sorgen als Ihre Homepage zu pflegen :m !!! Die ham Insolvenz angemeldet...


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die haben gerade andere Sorgen als Ihre Homepage zu pflegen :m !!! Die ham Insolvenz angemeldet...



Betrifft nach meinen Informationen aber nicht die Angelsparte!


----------



## carp82 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

@ hardy: die Seite meinte ich mit HP


----------



## Hardi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hi Marcel,
Insolvenz aber nicht im Sportbereich.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hmm, das Sportex mit den Kev-Modellen das Flaggschiff vom Markt nimmt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Die Carat sind die einfacheren HM Ruten, die Kev's die stabilere Reihe. Das war und ist keine Konkurrenz oder Ablösung, sondern ein anderes Einsatzgebiet der wesentlich stabileren Ruten mit Kev. Das recht teure Sportex-Ruten bei den Händlern längere Standzeiten haben als der Midrange, bedeutet auch das sich da mal Modelle mischen und verschiedene Jahrgänge nebeneinanderstehen. Kein Grund zu Aufregung.

Wie gesagt: gibt die einfacheren (HM/Carat) Blanks für leichtere Spinnruten etc. und die teureren "komplexeren" teureren mit Kevlar-Ummantelung und anderem Verbund. Kommt drauf an was man machen will und was gefällt. Meiner Meinung nach sind die KevSpins eine der besten Ruten überhaupt - alles weitere fällt unter persönliche Geschmacksfrage und ist beliebig auswalzbar.

Die Carboflex'en kenne ich nicht - sollen ja auch ganz neu sein. Kann sein das Sportex damit in Billiger-Mid-Segment will ("Carbonrute"), ist aber Spekulation. Würde dann für die geäußerte Vermutung unter Carat sprechen.


----------



## schroe (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



> Die Carat sind die einfacheren HM Ruten, die Kev's die stabilere Reihe ........................., sondern ein anderes Einsatzgebiet der wesentlich stabileren Ruten mit Kev.




Ist das so? #c



> Meiner Meinung nach sind die KevSpins eine der besten Ruten überhaupt.




Die Besten? ........ Warum, weshalb, wieso? Wofür?  #c




> alles weitere fällt unter persönliche Geschmacksfrage und ist beliebig auswalzbar.



Achso, verstehe. Interessant.|supergri


Die aktuelle Serie der TC ist dunkelgrün


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

@schroe
auch KevSpins können natürlich auch mal kaputt gehen :g - inder Regel aber nicht so leicht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54644

Die "eine der besten Ruten" bezieht auf Roundaboaut-All, eben so die Summe aller Eigenschaften und auch der Widersprüchlichen wie Gewicht contra Stärke usw.. Jeder definiert aber für sich seine beste, ganz klar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Was ist denn nun los damit? Hat jemand mal so eine Carboflex eingesetzt, gekauft oder in der Hand gehabt? Ist das eine LowCost-Aufmachung oder wie?


----------



## darth carper (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Allerdings!
Ich halte ja schon nicht viel von den teureren Kev-Carbon und Carat Ruten, aber die Carboflex sind der, meiner Meinung nach, zum Scheitern verurteilte Versuch ins günstige Rutensegment einzusteigen. Die Ruten sind schwabbelig, kopflastig und die Verarbeitung ist noch "sportextypischer" als bei den teureren Serien.
Das Sportex die besten Ruten auf den Markt bringt, halte ich aber für das Gerücht des Jahres.
Da bieten andere Firmen in den jeweiligen Preisklassen Ruten die zwei Ligen höher spielen.
Sportex mag teilweise passable Karpfenruten herstellen, aber eine Spinnrute aus diesem Haus kommt mir nicht mehr ins selbige.


----------



## Pikeo (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hallo es hat halt jeder seine Meinung welche Spinrute würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## darth carper (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Das kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an.
Eine Allround-Spinnrute gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht und es kommt sicher auch auf den Geldbeutel an.
Sehr gute Spinnruten kommen von Shimano, Harrison, Century und etlichen anderen Firmen.


----------



## KHof (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hallo Schroe!

Stabilitätsvergleich der Kev-Spins mit den anderen Sportexen ist nicht so einfach, da beide Serien eigendlich sehr robust sind. Man kann aber auch eine Kev zerstören indem man von einem Holzsteg einen Meter runterfällt, auf die Ruten drauf und 96 Kilo wiegt. Dabei ist mir von 4 Teilen, die ich in der Hand trug eines gebrochen. 6 Jahre Einsatz auf Meerforellen und Hechte mit ca. 60 Einsätzen im Jahr lassen die Spannkraft jedenfalls fast unverändert (Ich hab eine 3003 aus dem Jahr 1998 und eine 2005`er) dies ist bei hochmoduliger reiner Kohlefaser nicht der Fall, der E-Modul von Graphitfasern sinkt viel schneller als der des Kompostgewebes.
Was das Thema "beste Spinnrute" angeht ist das wirklich Geschmackssache. Meiner Erfahrung nach (erst Standarts, dann Hardy, Bruce & Walker und Conoflex) kommt die Kev einem Allrounder nahe. Durch die harte Spitze spielt das Ködergewicht nicht so die Rolle, man kann sie ohne weiteres bis zum Maximalwurfgewicht belasten. Stöße und Kratzer verdaut sie leicht, selbst die Oberfläche ist vergleichsweise kratzfest. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind ganz gut, durch die progressive Aktion aber leicht gewöhnungsbedürftig. Andererseits bewirkt die Aktion recht wenig Probleme mit Ausschlitzern, insbesondere bei Geflechten. Da ich die meisten meiner Kevs selbst gebaut habe, kann ich über Kopflastigkeit der Serienruten keine Bemerkungen machen.
Die ganze Diskussion erinnert an die Fliegenrutendebatte "Spitzenaktion oder durchgängige Aktion". Verwende mal eine z.B. Orvis Tipflex 9,5. Ist phantastisches Werfen. Dann kommt Wind auf und das Werfen wird sehr anspruchsvoll. Eine Midflex dagegen wird mit Wind wesentlich leichter fertig. (Was ist nun besser?)

@Angeldet: Ich glaube, wir müssen mal ein Kev-spin-Vergleichswerfen anstellen.

Klaus
(Außerdem ist Neu-Ulm mir näher als Shanghai)


----------



## JHi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hallo,

um die Sache ein bisschen transparenter zu machen, das aktuelle Lieferprogramm der Firma Sportex als PDF.-Datei.

Gruß
JHi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

@JHi: Danke sehr! #h 
Das zeigt doch sehr gut, daß die "Carboflex" weit unter der "Slim Line Spin" liegen.



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Erfahrung nach ... kommt die Kev einem Allrounder nahe. Durch die harte Spitze spielt das Ködergewicht nicht so die Rolle, man kann sie ohne weiteres bis zum Maximalwurfgewicht belasten. Stöße und Kratzer verdaut sie leicht, selbst die Oberfläche ist vergleichsweise kratzfest. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind ganz gut, durch die progressive Aktion aber leicht gewöhnungsbedürftig. Andererseits bewirkt die Aktion recht wenig Probleme mit Ausschlitzern, insbesondere bei Geflechten. Da ich die meisten meiner Kevs selbst gebaut habe, kann ich über
> Kopflastigkeit der Serienruten keine Bemerkungen machen.


Du spricht mir damit aus der Seele, schön dargestellt ! 



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> @Angeldet: Ich glaube, wir müssen mal ein Kev-spin-Vergleichswerfen anstellen.


gerne (vorhanden:3053,3054). im Zweifelsfall nächstes AB-Treffen im September! #6 

Ich baue mir jetzt demnächst aber auch eine Harrison VHF (gleichartig) auf, da ich bei bestimmten Angel/Köderarten noch Verbesserung im Feeling gebrauchen könnte. Auf den Vergleich mit den Kevs (u.a.) bin ich selber schwer gespannt |kopfkrat


----------



## JHi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hallo,

die CARBOLFEX-Serie ist die einzige Serie, die nicht Made in Germany ist.
SPORTEX läßt sie von der Firma "TICA" (bekannter als Rollenbauer) bauen, als günstige Einstiegsvariante.

Gruß JHi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				JHi schrieb:
			
		

> SPORTEX läßt sie von der Firma "TICA" (bekannter als Rollenbauer) bauen, als günstige Einstiegsvariante.


Und taugen die denn halbwegs was, z.B. gerade als robust für Einsteiger? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikeo (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

@KHof 
 Ich glaube, wir müssen mal ein Kev-spin-Vergleichswerfen anstellen.

Ich bin dabei hab ne Turbo Kev Pike und werfe von 2,5g -80g alles ohne Probleme bin aber auch für neue Sachen zu begeistern.


----------



## JHi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und taugen die denn halbwegs was, z.B. gerade als robust für Einsteiger? |kopfkrat



Hallo @ AngelDet

als Einsteigerrute stimmt das Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Mein persönlicher Favorit "Kev  SP dl  3054"

MfG
H. JHi


----------



## KHof (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Bei mir sind es ne 2804, 3 Stück 3053 mit unterschiedlichem Aufbau, 3054 und eine Kev-Pike.
Wenn Pikeo auch mitmacht, kommt sicher ein netter Vergleich mit anderen bei raus. Ich leg dann noch ne Quantum Hypercast 4-Teilig, ne Martini und ne Conoflex Glasfaserrute dazu.

Ojeh, 25 Jahre Angeln und Freude an guten Ruten. Da kommt was zusammen. Der Spruch "Du hast genug Ruten" ist dann kaum noch zu vermeiden und immernoch falsch!!!!

Fröhliche Weihnachten von
Klaus


----------



## Pikeo (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

|kopfkrat Na dann nehme ich noch ne  Silstar Grafit Rute mit da dürften wir bald das volle Programm haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Ich hätte da auch noch so ein paar 3m Granaten und demnächst kommt noch wieder was dazu :m 
Die Frage ist ja dann, wann und wo?


----------



## Pikeo (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

@angeldet dann mach mal en vorschlag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

So ein Boardie-Rutentechnik-Treffen oder sowas? Hab ich mir eigentlich schon öfter gewünscht, einen Haufen Ruten auszuprobieren ohne alle Modelle selber kaufen zu müssen. Und Unterschiede erfühlen. #6 

u.U. wollen da plötzlich noch mehr kommen oder sowas -- mhhm? |kopfkrat 
Gibt es eine geometrische Mitte oder wollten alle schon mal im Harz angeln, so z.B. bei mir in der Nähe? 

Ist das Hörden von KHof das etwa im LK Osterode? 
Meiningen in Thüringen von Pikeo ist ja auch nicht so weit weg, Nordhausen ist ja fast die Nachbarstadt.

Also zeitlich ist erst das fortgeschrittenere Frühjahr was, schätze ich mal. Von wegen draußen und eine Wiese oder Sportplatz sowie Teiche.
Bis zum Sep'06 ist einfach noch arg weit weg, das wäre auch schade. Und so ein AB-Treffen läßt ja wohl kaum dafür, da war letztes mal genug los. 

Gibt hier auch ein paar schöne Lokalitäten und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, da könnte ich mal fragen, denn Camping dürfte in den ersten 3 Monaten des Jahres hier in der Gegend nicht möglich sein :g


----------



## melis (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Also Kassel ist die geographische Mitte Deutschlands!


----------



## Pikeo (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Mh ?|kopfkrat ? ja wehre schon klasse so ein treffen und mal ein paar Leute kennen zu lernen. ich dachte|rolleyes  da schon eher das wie das so am 27,12,05 machen könnten ich hab frei und mein frauzki muss arbeiten.|supergri  Wäre halt bloß das Problem wo?? Wollt unbedingt noch angeln dieses Jahr.


----------



## hsobolewski (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Also eine Sportexrute mit eine Harrison Rute zu vergleichen und dann die ca. 100€ zu unterschlagen was die Harrison mehr kostet ist nicht gerade informativ !
Shimano. Nieh wieder. Weil ich eine Rute liebe die nicht bei jeden Schlag bricht. Dies kann nun mal nur durch Wandstärke des Blanks erreicht werden. Hierbei gibt e szwar ein paar Ausnahmen nur bewegen sich hier die Blankpreise weit über 250€.
Zur Carboflex. Sie ist einfach Aufgebaut. Ist halt bei diesen Preis nicht anderst zu erwarten. Aber sie hat: Gute SIC-Beringung (ab 25er) sie hat eine gute bis sehr gute Verarbeitung. Sie hat einen robusten Blank. Und was noch sehr wichtig ist wenn man seine Ruten länger fischt. Ihr Kork ist durchgehend gleichgute Quallität. Was die angesprochene Kopflastigkeit angeht. Ich weis ja nicht wie derjenige Fischt. Ich habe an meinen Ruten eine Rolle drann und habe hierbei nichts von einer Kopflastigkeit gespürt. Es gab ein Set davon Die Cabonflex mit der Tica Spinfocus da war der Schwerpunkt direkt vor der Rolle. Besser kann es nicht sein.


----------



## schroe (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Ich sach´s jetzt mal ganz platt.|supergri 

Meine Harrison war genau 10 Euro guenstiger als meine Kev Pike.

Wer seine Rute nach der ´Schlagbelastbarkeit beurteilt, braucht auch keine Rolle dran um das "Handling" zu ermitteln.

Wer eine, bspw. Shimano Diaflash als wenig robust bezeichnet, hat absolut keine Ahnung.

Das war zu deinen Punkten 1,2 und 3. Warum sollte die Auskunft über die Carboflex von dir, fundierter sein?

Sorry hsobolewski.


----------



## Schweißsocke (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Wer eine, bspw. Shimano Diaflash als wenig robust bezeichnet, hat absolut keine Ahnung.


Die Aussagen von hsobolewski beziehen sich wahrscheinlich auf die aktuellen Shimano-Ruten. Die Lesath ist an der Grenze des momentan machbaren gebaut - unheimlich leicht, aber auch unheimlich empfindlich. Ähnlich wie die Antares, die ja auch reihenweise zu Bruch gegangen sind, müssen diese Ruten doch mit Umsicht gefischt werden. 
Die Diaflash ist wesentlich stabiler gebaut, aber auch etwas schwerer. Ich bin gerne bereit, ein bischen mehr Gewicht ans Wasser zu schleppen, wenn ich dafür die Gewissheit habe, dass ich meinem Gerät auch in Grenzsituationen (und dazu gehört schon, beim Wurf mit einem schwereren Kunstköder die Rute voll durchzuziehen) vertrauen kann. Dieses Vertrauen verdienen die Blanks von Sportex und die von Harrison - das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung - voll und ganz.



			
				hsobolewski schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine Sportexrute mit eine Harrison Rute zu vergleichen und dann die ca. 100€ zu unterschlagen was die Harrison mehr kostet ist nicht gerade informativ !


Wenn man sich aus einem Harrison-Blank eine Rute selbst aufbaut, liegt man in etwa in der Preisklasse einer Sportex Kev-Spin, die Ruten lassen sich also durchaus vergleichen. Meiner Ansicht nach sind die von Dr. Steve Harrison in England gebauten Blanks doch ne Klasse besser als die von Sportex.


----------



## KHof (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hallo Angeldet, Hörden ist das Nachbardorf von Osterode / Harz.
Meiningen ist aber eher schon ne Ecke weg, Nordhausen ist aber ein guter Mittelpunkt, Kassel aber auch.
Ich denke auch, wir sollten ein großes Rutentreffen ins Frühjahr legen und dann auch ein Gewässer suchen zum Rumprobieren.
5-6 Mann schaff ich ja im Wohnzimmer, viele mehr aber auch nicht.
Das wird sicher interessant und einige Diskussionen bringen! Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, einen fast vollständigen Überblick zu bekommen!

Hallo Pikeo!
Am 27.12. bin ich schon in meiner alten Heimat! Das ist dann doch etwas weit weg. Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Spaß bei der Jahresendtour.

Frohes Fest
Klaus


----------



## Pikeo (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hallo zusammen Fakt ist das wir für alle die mit kommen einen annehmbaren Treffpunkt finden müssen Nordhausen oder Kassel wären ok für mich aber ich weis nicht wo man in  Nordhausen gut angeln kann|kopfkrat . Kassel wehre da ja 



wohl eindeutig Edersee|laola: . was heist bei euch Frühjahr? Ab April muss ich die Angel erstmal an den nagel hängen.:c  Häusel baue. |supergri |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Jetzt über Weihnachten ist eh alles voll und ab 28. Besuchsmarathon. Auch sollte es für mein Empfinden schon draußen und einigermaßen gemütlich sein. Wenn man werfen will, braucht man schon mindestens ein Fußballfeld. Einige Rollen in 30er und 50er Size habe ich auch im mehr als 5er-Pack, und damit könnte man einige Ruten direkt miteinander vergleichen. Ein bissel vorbereiten gehört da auch noch dazu. Also ich wünsche denn mal schöne Weihnachten und setze auf nächstes jahr. 
KHof: Denn sind wir ja fast Nachbarn! #6

@Pikeo: Ab März sag ich einfach mal, da gibt es bestimmt schon schöne Tage. Und Häusle bauen ist gefährlich, da kann auch ein Jahrzehnt draus werden ...


----------



## darth carper (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

@hsobolewski

Erstens ist eine Harrison nicht 100€ teurer (bei CMW vielleicht) und zweitens selbst wenn, ist sie auch 100€ besser.
Schlagfest ist keine Rute. Die hochmodulierten Kohlefaserblanks können alle keine richtigen Schläge ab. Das hat mit dem Blankpreis gar nichts zu tun.
Wenn du mit den teuren Blanks und der besseren Resistenz gegen Schläge auf die Blechpeitsche und den Test mit dem Mercedes anspielst, dann kann ich nur sagen, daß die Rute auf angelübliche Schläge (Bootskante, Stein, Autotür) mit Sicherheit genauso reagiert wie alle anderen Ruten.
Shimano gehört mittlerweile auf dem Spinnrutensektor zu den besten Herstellern auf dem Markt. Wer das bezweifelt hat entweder keine Ahnung oder die Ruten noch nie gefischt! 

Zur Carboflex:
Andere Firmen wie Balzer, Cormoran, Ultimate etc. bieten in der Preisklasse der Carboflex mit Sicherheit bessere Ruten an. Die sind auch mit den gleichen No-Name- SIC-Ringen ausgestattet und sind gut verarbeitet. Allerdings sind die Blanks (und das ist das wichtigste Kriterium) deutlich besser.
Eine Sportex Rute mit einem erstklassigen Korkgriff habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Nach kurzem Gebrauch stechen oft schon die ersten Löcher, welche vorher mit Spachtelmasse versehen worden sind, hervor. Wer z.B. schonmal eine Aspire oder eine handgebaute Spinnrute aus 1a-Kork gefischt hat wird den Unterschied deutlich sehen und nach einiger Gebrauchszeit auch deutlich merken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Ihr dürft bei den ganzen "Totalen Überzeugungen" nicht vergessen, daß es eine Menge unterschiedlicher Angelmethoden und vor allem Angelplätze gibt. z.B. sind eben Bootsangeln und Uferangeln am Kanal oder großen Fluß 2 sehr unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Für das Bootsangeln halte ich die KevSpin für eine der besten und besten denkbaren Ruten überhaupt - was hsobolewski mit robust sicher auch meinte. 
Weil es vom Ufer auf unterschiedliche Distanzen eben ganz anders ist, deswegen wollen wir ja gerade vergleichen. Und es gibt noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten als eine Harrison, wenngleich ich die jetzt auch ausprobieren werde |wavey:


----------



## darth carper (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Natürlich gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten, aber wieso sollte man nicht das Beste nehmen?
Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum die Sportex speziell vom Boot aus so gut sein soll? Taugt sie vom Ufer aus nichts?
Ich denke wenn eine Spinnrute für eine spezielle Angelmethode gut ist, dann kann ich sie überall perfekt einsetzen. Wenn ich mit der Rute z.B.große Gummifische am Kanal fischen kann, dann kann ich das auch im Fluß, egal ob vom Boot oder vom Ufer. 
Oder meinst du, daß die Sportex zum Schleppen mit Wobblern gut ist? Dann gäbe ich dir recht, weil man sie dort nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten müßte.


----------



## Pikeo (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

@darth carper du scheinst ja nicht viel von sportex zu halten. Wieso eigentlich? Erzähl doch mal mehr von der Harrison. Die kenne ich nicht. bin neugierig geworden. Länge Wurfgewicht gewicht und preis? Danke für die Info schon mal.


----------



## slu (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hi @ all!
Erst mal ein Frohes und Gesegnetes Weihnachtesfest euch allen!!! Bei den Sportex Ruten geht es glaube ich nicht um "nicht mögen"!!! Die Ruten sind nicht schlecht, sind nur nicht gut aufgebaut. Mittlerweile, oder auch schon früher, ist es einfach so das es in der Sportex Preisklasse einfach viel bessere Modelle von anderen Herstellern gibt!!! Bezüglich der Harrison hab ich so das Gefühl das es sich so langesam aber sicher zu einer richtigen SEUCHE ausbreitet #6 Muss leider noch warten bis meine fertig ist :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke wenn eine Spinnrute für eine spezielle Angelmethode gut ist, dann kann ich sie überall perfekt einsetzen. Wenn ich mit der Rute z.B.große Gummifische am Kanal fischen kann, dann kann ich das auch im Fluß, egal ob vom Boot oder vom Ufer.


Nö, gerade nicht. Eine spezielle Angelrute ist gerade das genaue Gegenteil von einer universellen Angelrute. Das ist vergleichbar wie mit einem Zehnkämpfer und einem 100m Sprinter im Sport. Nur im Sprint ist der Sprinter besser, in allen anderen Disziplinen wie z.B. Kugelstoßen versagt er mehr oder weniger. 
Auf die Ruten übertragen ist das tockene-leichte-harte mit schneller Response der GuFi-Rute eben auch nicht immer erwünscht.


----------



## hsobolewski (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Für denjenigen der meint alles zu wissen. Die Bruchempfindlichkeit wird nicht durch die Kohlenfasermatte in ersterlinie bestimmt sondern durch den Verbundstoff (Kunstharz) Hier bestehen auch die Geheimnisse der einzellnen Hersteller meistens. Bruchunempfindlich ist gleichzeitig aber mit Weichheit verbunden. Somit muss man mehr an Material (Kohlenfasermaten) verarbeiten. Dies mal ganz primitiv beantwortet. Den gerade diese Materie ist extrem Umfangreich. 
Und einmal am Rande gesagt: Die Plechpeitsche ist bestimmt keine Rute die ich als etwas besonderes bezeichnen würde!
Zur Harrison. Selber verbaue ich auch am liebsten Harrison. Hat aber auch zwei Gründe. Blankpreis nicht überteuert und gute bis sehr gute Qualität. Wenn man aber von einem HM-Blank ausgeht. Dies ist Harison wie auch Sportex dann kommt trotzdem schon ein Preisunterschied von ca. 40€ heraus. Und eine Sportexrute bekommt man schon bestimmt ab 130€ Und eine Harrison Rute gibt es deutlich darüber. Ca. 100€.  Und wenn man nun einen richtigen KEV-Blank mit einem normalen Blank vergleicht muss man sich es gefallen lassen das man keine Ahnung hat.
Und noch etwas zum Schluss. Der jenig der sich eine IM10 kauf und dies noch glaubt das diese höherwertig ist wie das "IM6-7" (keine genormte Bezeichnung) was Sportex, Harrison und viele weitere verwenden soll weiter sich die "billigen" Ruten kaufen und zufrieden sein. Ich fische meine Ruten noch nach 10 und mehr an Jahren mit der gleichen Zufriedenheit. Den diese geben in ihrer Spannung nicht nach.


----------



## darth carper (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Wir haben hier aber nicht von Bruchunempfindlichkeit, sondern von Schlagunempfindlichkeit gesprochen. Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Kohlefaser veträgt Schläge sehr schlecht und da ist es egal, ob die Rute Kevlar enthält oder nicht oder aus hochmodulierter Kohlefaser besteht oder nicht.
Bislang habe ich auch gedacht, daß die Hersteller für die Ruten mit hoher Bruchfestigkeit wert auf den Verbundstoff und einen höheren Glasfaseranteil legen. Glasfaser ist bruchfester, schlagfester, aber leider auch weicher und schwerer als Kohlefaser. Die besten Blanks für die schwere Angelei sind aus Glasfaser und da (das muß ich zugeben) baut Sportex mit den honiggelben Blanks erstklassiges Material.

Nebenbei gesagt, ist es mir auch völlig egal ob der Blank ein Kev-Blank oder ein HM-Blank ist. Das man die Blanks von der Bauart nicht miteinander vergleichen kann ist mir klar. Aber die Bauart ist mir wie erwähnt völlig egal. Wichtig ist, daß die angeltechnischen Qualitäten stimmen und da kann und darf man dann schon vergleichen (und da komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß die Harrison für Gummifische und meine Angelart einfach die beste Rute ist). Oder darf man jetzt nur noch Ruten mit Kev-Blanks oder HM-Blanks untereinander vergleichen? Dann hat Sportex wirklich die beste Gufi-Rute!

Der nächste Punkt ist, daß die Harrison deshalb teurer ist, weil sie nach meinen Wünschen, mit den Materialien und der Grifflänge die ich mir vorstelle, gefertigt wird. Das sind Unikate und keine Massenware, welche dann auch noch teilweise mangelhaft verarbeitet ist.
Sportex Blanks sind nicht billiger als die von Harrison und wenn ich mir eine Sportex auf Wunsch fertigen lasse ist die Rute genauso teuer.
Da sollte man dann schon Äpfel mit Äpfeln vergleichen.

Das IM 6 und 7 Blanks stabiler als die absolut hochmodulierten Kohlefaserblanks sind, ist übrigens ein alter Hut. Nicht umsonst nimmt die Fa. Leitner für ihre hochwertigen (und sehr guten Spinnruten, welche auch deutlich besser sind als die Sportex Ruten) IM 7 Blanks.
Was die Harrison für ein Modul haben ist mir persönlich egal, hauptsache die Eigenschaften der Rute stimmen.

@Pikeo

Ich halte nicht soviel von Sportex weil ich finde, daß die Ruten schwer, kopflastig, langsam und für den Preis eine relativ schlechte Ausstattung (allerdings nicht alle) bieten. zusätzlich halte ich die Verarbeitung auch für nicht dem Preis entsprechend.
Bei der Harrison stimmt einfach alles. Herrlich leichter Blank, tolle Optik, Aufbau nach meinen Wünschen und, was das Wichtigste für mich ist, eine harte Aktion, welche unter großer Drillbelastung bis ins handteil geht.
Aus diesem Grund bevorzuge ich auch die VT, die VHF habe ich mir angesehen und für zu spitzenbetont befunden.
Bei Hecht und Zanderruten mag das noch gehen, bei einer Wallerspinnrute aber nicht.
Sportex hat sicher auch gute Ruten im Programm, besonders im Bereich der Karpfenruten, bei den spinnruten bieten viele Hersteller aber bessere Qualität zum günstigeren Preis. Nicht alles was teuer ist, muß auch gleichzeitig gut sein.


----------



## Finess (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Meint ihr wirklich die die Kev Ruten werfen besser als die Turbo Carats deren produktion eingestellt worden ist ???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				Finess schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr wirklich die die Kev Ruten werfen besser als die Turbo Carats deren produktion eingestellt worden ist ???


Was ist besser? also anders auf jeden Fall. 
Was ich beim Werfen mit der Kev besonders mag, ist die Elastizität und Beschleunigung auch bei wenig Krafteinsatz. 
Was ich schätze, ist die Sicherheit auch bei einem 1,50 Esoxmonster selbst unter ungünstigen Situationen nicht "total unterbelichtet" auszusehen, die eher halbe Drillaktion wird lange aufrecht gehalten.
Die Elastizität ist für manche Angelarten suboptimal.


----------



## KHof (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Ich finde schon, daß die Kev-Varianten besser werfen als die "normalen" CF-Blanks. Ich hab vor einigen Jahren meine Turbo-Spin (BJ. allerdings ca 1994) zum Mefo-Angeln gegen Kev-Spins mit 3m, 35 g Wurfgewicht ausgetauscht.
Das bringt einige Meter und ne Menge Kontrolle.
Allerdings ist die Unzufriedenheit mit dem Aufbau oft gerechtfertigt. Deswegen sind die auch selbstgebaut.
Übrigens, hat noch einer einen 3,30m, WG 40 g Blank? Den würde ich gerne zu einer Spirorute aufbauen.

Klaus


----------



## Finess (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist besser? also anders auf jeden Fall.
> Was ich beim Werfen mit der Kev besonders mag, ist die Elastizität und Beschleunigung auch bei wenig Krafteinsatz.
> Was ich schätze, ist die Sicherheit auch bei einem 1,50 Esoxmonster selbst unter ungünstigen Situationen nicht "total unterbelichtet" auszusehen, die eher halbe Drillaktion wird lange aufrecht gehalten.
> Die Elastizität ist für manche Angelarten suboptimal.




Mit besser war natuerlich Distanz gemeint. Man beruecksichtige ideale Rollen,Schnur etc... 

Ich habe nur persoenliche Erfahrung mit der Turbo Carat TC-2750 mit wg.40 gr. und sie wirft weit. Weiter als zb. im vergleich zu meiner Damokles von Saenger in 15-65 . Also wie schon erwaehnt wurde geben die kev Blanks warscheinlich noch ein bischen mehr Distanz , Prezision und sind ein wenig robuster.


----------



## Nomade (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Hi Leute,

eine Frage:
Kann mir jemand der beide Ruten kennt sagen, wie sich die Kev-Spin 3,05m. 60g. WG von der Kev-Carp 3,60m. 2,5lb in der Aktion unterscheidet?

Danke euch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand der beide Ruten kennt sagen, wie sich die Kev-Spin 3,05m. 60g. WG von der Kev-Carp 3,60m. 2,5lb in der Aktion unterscheidet?


Wie meinst Du das denn, die Kurve, Responsespeed oder Feeling? Eine 3,60er schwingt und bewegt sich doch vollkommen anders als die 3m.


----------



## Nomade (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: aktuelle Sportex Ruten*

Ich meine die Aktionskurve beim Wurf, außerdem die Kurve bei Belastung und die Beschleunigung.


----------

